# Ascutney



## noreasterbackcountry (Oct 31, 2011)

Some photos and a report from Ascutney yesterday.

http://nebackcountry.blogspot.com/2011/10/christmas-in-october.html


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for the trip report. Looks like I'll be adding Ascutney to my hit list. So, no problems with the sheriffs, huh? Good to know.


----------



## skidmarks (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for the report! Have to check it out! At least I won't get stuck on the lift skiing Ascutney this time......


----------



## Abubob (Nov 2, 2011)

> Ascutney is steep, and its ungroomed trails cover a minefield of rebar, rock slab, and iron piping just below the surface. Not easy on the up or down.



Have other areas done a better job of smoothing the "grundlefloss"?


----------



## Solitude67 (Nov 6, 2011)

Great post.  Great to see Ascutney and the Woodstock area!


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Nov 7, 2011)

Abubob- I'm not sure if other closed areas are any less flossy. They definitely get more anti-grundle as time passes and the brush gets thicker.  You can check out NELSAP: http://www.nelsap.org/, for a pretty comprehensive list of closed ski areas in the area.


----------



## dangerous (Mar 8, 2012)

So Sad to see the mountain I grew up on Dead.


----------

